# Another Newbie



## Whitefiver (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I was recommended this forum by a user on the Shaving Room (ollie9091) as I posted a question there about cold brewed coffee (in the food and drink section, of course).

Hope to find lots of useful information.

I usually use an Aeropress as my weapon of choice, with an ancient Braun burr grinder for our regular coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, whitefiver.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome, are you on any other shaving forums?


----------



## Whitefiver (Aug 26, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Welcome, are you on any other shaving forums?


Hi, no, I just The Shaving Room. I find it fairly comprehensive, and very friendly.

Sorry my first post appears in the wrong section, not a good start!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

*****WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?


----------



## Whitefiver (Aug 26, 2015)

yardbent said:


> *****WELCOME*******
> 
> from SW Scotland
> 
> where you located..?


Thanks, I'm in Staffordshire.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome White Fiver, as per TSR pm, ollie9091 is me.

Just as friendly place to be as TSR...but can be far more costly!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> Welcome White Fiver, as per TSR pm, ollie9091 is me.
> 
> Just as friendly place to be as TSR...but can be far more costly!


I'm on Badger and Blade (not posted in years) and Straight Razor Place (likewise). I've spent enough on razors and hones over the years to never have to spend any more again..


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome Whitefiver - to a very friendly forum and living in Staffordshire - you're right in Has Bean territory. Do you use their beans?


----------



## Whitefiver (Aug 26, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Welcome Whitefiver - to a very friendly forum and living in Staffordshire - you're right in Has Bean territory. Do you use their beans?


Thanks, not (yet) familiar with Has Bean, but Azorie Blue are closer, and I have bumped into him at Farmers Markets.


----------

